# The most reliable betting sites



## sontung (Aug 23, 2019)

The most reliable betting sites.

Only this site :


----------



## Giresse (Aug 25, 2019)

for free tips I usually to go blogabet and bettors.club, for bookies I prefer 5dime and vip-ibc as their software gives me access to all the big bookies in Asia and Europe, the only thing I don't like about them is the fact that normal deposits usually take more than 30 - 40 minutes.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Aug 26, 2019)

Giresse said:


> for free tips I usually to go blogabet and bettors.club, for bookies I prefer 5dime and vip-ibc as their software gives me access to all the big bookies in Asia and Europe, the only thing I don't like about them is the fact that normal deposits usually take more than 30 - 40 minutes.




Hi Giresse, i know blogabet. They are one of the affiliates of Asian bookies. But This Asianhouse has a fast and hasle free when in regards in deposit. In 3-5 minutes you have already your account and even withdrawals.


----------



## davida333 (Aug 31, 2019)

A relatively new site called fairplay999. Try them out. They are going to be big.


----------



## Giresse (Sep 1, 2019)

aprilpagdato08 said:


> Hi Giresse, i know blogabet. They are one of the affiliates of Asian bookies. But This Asianhouse has a fast and hasle free when in regards in deposit. In 3-5 minutes you have already your account and even withdrawals.



they've fixed it, now the transactions are fast on average it takes 5-10 minutes which is really great, and also they offer the chance to bet directly in Asia, which is really cool as well.


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 2, 2019)

Giresse said:


> they've fixed it, now the transactions are fast on average it takes 5-10 minutes which is really great, and also they offer the chance to bet directly in Asia, which is really cool as well.



Yes, they are affiliate of Asianconnect. If you want to know more about it you can ask me.


----------



## Giresse (Sep 5, 2019)

aprilpagdato08 said:


> Yes, they are affiliate of Asianconnect. If you want to know more about it you can ask me.



I didn't know, please tell me more, you mean vip-ibc is an affiliate to asianconnect?


----------



## aprilpagdato08 (Sep 6, 2019)

No Giresse sorry for the confusion what I mean is blogabet is one of Asianconnect Affiliate like what youve said that it is one of the affiliate of Asianbookies.


----------



## yatendrathegamer (Sep 7, 2019)

hey sports betting folk, I am feeling your soul beat about sports at time of match running at that any sports betting sites is delayed then your heart beat is stop so save your match and enjoy the best sports betting using world most famous sports sites that provides the live match data at the real time.

1. betfair
2. bet365
3. betway
4. Intertops
5. Pinnacle 

If you are looking the similar sites build the business in online sports betting then contacts us.


----------

